

Pure CSS Progress Bar - superduper
http://ivan.ly/ui/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Looks good, you did a good job with it. Are you planning to sell it, use it
yourself, or open source it?

------
chow
Good work, but doesn't "Pure CSS" usually mean "CSS without JavaScript"?

~~~
syaz1
I've noticed this too. A lot of demos claim to be pure CSS but not so when
view source'd.

~~~
ivanvanderbyl
The Javascript is only for demonstrating the functionality. It does not effect
the styling in anyway, this is the job of the CSS.

It is also worth mentioning that in any application which would use a progress
bar, it would require JS to calculate progress, or update the DOM to display
it.

As far as being a pure CSS progress bar, it is.

